

PyvaScript - Python inspired syntax for your JavaScript browser code - twanschik
http://www.allbuttonspressed.com/blog/django/2010/07/PyvaScript-Pythonic-syntax-for-your-browser

======
quanticle
So how is this better than CoffeeScript (<http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-
script/>)?

~~~
macco
I don't think if it is better, but is a bit more suited to Python-programmers.

~~~
wkornewald
Exactly. The less mode/context switching you have to do the less stupid syntax
mistakes you can make. We made this because we use Python for server-side code
and we also want the same language for browser-side code.

------
dablya
\-- Ti znaesh kak amerikantsi nazivaut pyva script? \-- Kak \-- piiiiiva \--
Povbivav bi

